# driver mac sous ubuntu



## darkness-wizard (4 Juin 2008)

je suis débutant dans le monde mac il y a une semaine j'ai réussi a instaler leopard,windows et ubuntu en triple boot sur mon macbook, j'ai pas pu installer les drivers de la carte son et la carte wifi, je ne sais pas comment faire si vous pouver m'aidé je serais ravi merci d'avance


----------

